# BMW 3 Series Wins 20th Car and Driver 10Best Award



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The BMW 3 Series has been named to the Car and Driver 10Best Cars list for 2011, marking the 20th consecutive 10Best win for the 3 Series, "a feat unmatched by any other vehicle on the market," according to the magazine's editors.

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/10q4/2011_10best

"Continuing this streak means a great deal to all of us at BMW," said Joe Wierda, Product Manager - 3 Series & X3, for BMW of North America. "Even in the sixth model year of its fifth generation, the BMW 3 Series remains the sport sedan benchmark as well as the segment leader. We never take that for granted. In 2009 we introduced the BMW Advanced Diesel 335d Sedan. This year we introduced an award-winning new engine for the 335i models, improving fuel efficiency by ten percent, as well as the new 335is Coupe and Convertible. Of course, the BMW M3 remains the ultimate expression of the BMW 3 Series."

The BMW 3 Series, originally introduced to the United States market in 1977, is now in its fifth generation. For the 2011 model year, the 3 Series name actually covers a wide array of models all sharing the common theme of traditional BMW values: compact dimensions, near-perfect 50-50 weight distribution, excellent outward visibility, precise ergonomics, smooth, responsive engines, and superb control feel. Available as a Coupe, Sedan, Convertible, and Sport Wagon, as well as two- and all-wheel drive variants, the 3 Series can be configured for a range of active lifestyles. At the top of the 3 Series are the fire-breathing M3 Coupe, Sedan, and Convertible. The M3 is powered by a 4.0-liter, 414-horsepower V8 engine and represents decades of race-bred development by BMW M GmbH. As a pure expression of The Ultimate Driving Machine®, every 3 Series model, regardless of engine configuration or body style, is available with a six-speed manual gearbox. Also standard is BMW Ultimate Service, including no-cost maintenance for four years or 50,000 miles.

*See what other awards BMW has won*


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been getting Car & Driver since I was 17 in 1983. One of the reasons I own a 3 series, is C&D love of the car. When I finally took my first test drive I was sold too.


----------



## sambb (Jul 25, 2006)

I think car and driver's reviews of cars are pretty darn accurate, at least for my driving style. Kudos to the 3 - a great accomplishment. Hope the nexr version maintains excellence.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

The 3-series IS BMW in it's purest intended form. Kudos.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Inline Sixer said:


> The 3-series IS BMW in it's purest intended form. Kudos.


Once the F30 is here, I am not so sure. Taking the new 5 and 7 as a benchmark, the car will be too big and bloated with the 1er taking the driving dynamic spot that used to be the 3 series.

I am looking forward to be pleasantly surprised but I am guessing the F30 will mean more gadgets, more head and leg room, and more weight. It'll be interesting if the C&D love-fest with the 3 will continue...


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah!! I am so happy with my 328i


----------

